# Suche richtige WaKü Komponente für die Asus Strix 1080ti



## Skillstar (11. März 2018)

*Suche richtige WaKü Komponente für die Asus Strix 1080ti*

Hallo, 
könnte etwas Hilfe gebrauchen möchte ganz gerne eine interne GPU wasserkühlung aber eben nur für die Grafikkarte, bzw eines  das ich später eventuell  erweitern kann um die CPU zu kühlen.

Was für Komponente könnt ihr mir da empfehlen bin Neu auf diesem Gebiet. 😊

Gekühlt werden soll eine Asus Strix 1080ti.


----------



## chaotium (11. März 2018)

*AW: Suche richtige WaKü Komponente für die Asus Strix 1080ti*

Man sollte halt wissen welche genau bezeichnung. ^^

Das hab ich auf die schnelle gefunden: https://www.ekwb.com/custom-loop-co...K-FC1080-GTX-Ti-Strix---Nickel-(rev.-2.0).jpg


----------



## bisonigor (11. März 2018)

*AW: Suche richtige WaKü Komponente für die Asus Strix 1080ti*

Es gab eine PCB-Änderung, sollst dich erst informieren, was für eine GPU du hast. Ein 280-er oder 360-er Radiator, von der Kühlfläche sind die ungefähr gleich, ist für einen kühlen und leisen Betrieb ausreichend. Ein 240-er Radiator ist etwas grenzwertig, geht aber auch noch.

YouTube

EKWB prasentiert Wasserkuhler fur die ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti - Hardwareluxx


----------

